# Lost the knee braces battle



## matt.m (Dec 7, 2008)

Sorry folks the announcement was premature.  It seems that no matter what I do for physical therapy or stretching joint fractures and knee caps that sit to the outside of the leg are just too painful without the support.

It sucks, but there are many worse things in the world to worry about.


----------



## Drac (Dec 7, 2008)

matt.m said:


> Sorry folks the announcement was premature. It seems that no matter what I do for physical therapy or stretching joint fractures and knee caps that sit to the outside of the leg are just too painful without the support.
> 
> It sucks, but there are many worse things in the world to worry about.


 
Sorry to hear that..At least ya gave it your best shot matt...


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 7, 2008)

Matt you are a strong man and with the posiive attitude you show everytime. I wish you the best of time.


----------



## kidswarrior (Dec 7, 2008)

> Lost the knee braces battle


But you won the war. No,two wars: _The All time good guy and great example of what a martial arts teacher should be_ War; and the _No-quit in me, I'll keep going no matter what_ Character War. Battles are just road bumps on life's journey, and your journey is inspiring to many people, not least myself. I know your students must feel even more strongly, and if they don't, they're extremely short sighted. :asian:


----------



## Carol (Dec 7, 2008)

Matt my friend...your character is too big.  Your knees can't support it.  :asian:

Hang in there.  Not being in (as much) pain is a good thing.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 7, 2008)

Keep on keepin' on, dude.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, Matt, you're not alone. Many, many people - pros, even - wear them.  Better to have them and keep moving forward than not, I think.

Keep that chin up!  You are quite the warrior and a little metal on the knee doesn't take away the courage in your soul.

:asian:


----------



## MJS (Dec 8, 2008)

matt.m said:


> Sorry folks the announcement was premature. It seems that no matter what I do for physical therapy or stretching joint fractures and knee caps that sit to the outside of the leg are just too painful without the support.
> 
> It sucks, but there are many worse things in the world to worry about.


 
Sorry to hear that man.  I think I may have missed it, but what happened to your knee again?  Is surgery an option?

I can relate a little though.  I injured mine a while ago, while grappling and it sucked.  A girl that I work with has had a number of ops. on her knee and shes told me some of the stories.

Hang in there.


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 8, 2008)

Damn, really sorry to hear that, Matt.


----------



## matt.m (Dec 11, 2008)

Too put it mildly,
Too much USMC beat down while I was on active duty.  Yep, that about sums it up.  I have had surgeries, tons of physical therapy, etc.
Thanks for the concern from you and everyone else.  



MJS said:


> Sorry to hear that man. I think I may have missed it, but what happened to your knee again? Is surgery an option?
> 
> I can relate a little though. I injured mine a while ago, while grappling and it sucked. A girl that I work with has had a number of ops. on her knee and shes told me some of the stories.
> 
> Hang in there.


----------



## Sabo (Feb 7, 2009)

Matt: being on the "older" side of of the MA I understand your grief. Hang in there partner. I wear my braces 4-5 days a week when training / teaching. Thing is...if you stop, it only gets worse. Fight like HE11!

HOSHIN!


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 8, 2009)

Interesting this thread came up again today, as I was just reading the story of a MAist/friend on another forum who eventually had double knee replacements. And he's my age. :uhyeah:

This week I began to feel the right knee (both are wrecked) alternately popping and seizing. When you butt up against this knee thing, seems there are no good options.

Any updates, Matt?


----------



## matt.m (Feb 8, 2009)

To be perfectly honest.....if I bitched then I would only piss myself off.  I am still braced up for the long haul.  At this point it isn't that big of a deal, I teach Judo with them on so I took a huge lemon and made lemonade.

I do thank you for the asking of concern and I am getting around well enough.  However, when it is hard that is when you have to smile and go on the best ya can without complaining, at least that is something I learned from my father.



kidswarrior said:


> Interesting this thread came up again today, as I was just reading the story of a MAist/friend on another forum who eventually had double knee replacements. And he's my age. :uhyeah:
> 
> This week I began to feel the right knee (both are wrecked) alternately popping and seizing. When you butt up against this knee thing, seems there are no good options.
> 
> Any updates, Matt?


----------



## matt.m (Feb 8, 2009)

Thank you my friend.  What you say is very true, I am glad to hear of you perservering.  I hope all is well with you man, gimme a call or email.



Sabo said:


> Matt: being on the "older" side of of the MA I understand your grief. Hang in there partner. I wear my braces 4-5 days a week when training / teaching. Thing is...if you stop, it only gets worse. Fight like HE11!
> 
> HOSHIN!


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 8, 2009)

Keep on fighting it chaps.  It's only when you stop that you lose.  

I know that sounds trite and a bit fortune cookie, 'feel good' wisdom.  But I've been through my share of very long term injury and pain and I found that if I started to 'give up' it hurt twice as bad.

At present I'm going through the worry of an ailment that the quacks can't seem to cure.  I won't go into the ins-and-outs of it but the upshot of it is that it feels as if someone is holding a candle flame to my foot.  Sometimes it's more painful than others and because it never stops, it's really getting me down - if I hadn't had the experience of handling twenty or so years of constant pain from my wrecked right arm I'd be really depressed :lol:.  If I start to dwell on it tho' and worry that I'm never going to be free of it I find that 'it' takes heart from my low and burns me all the more :grr:.

However, I know I preaching to choir here when it comes to dealing with pain - maybe we should form a club ?


----------



## Whitebelt (Feb 8, 2009)

I'd be interested to know more about this story Matt, I dislocated and broke my left knee badly last year and have undergone two surgeries this week because of an aggravation of the same injury and have been sitting and worrying over an icepack over whether I should take up knitting instead, I really don't want to but my mum wants me to give up sparring because she's the one who has to sit by the hospital bed at 2am watching me bite my knuckles as doctors try to suck clotted blood from my joint.

your survival story would be great comfort!

Do knee supports help much? Will they keep the kneecap moving linearly?

Josh


----------



## Sabo (Feb 8, 2009)

matt.m said:


> Thank you my friend. What you say is very true, I am glad to hear of you perservering. I hope all is well with you man, gimme a call or email.


 
I have recently changed over to blackberry and lost some of my contacts...yours being one of them. Please get in touch.

I will get in touch!

In the mean time, keep pushing!

HOSHIN!


----------



## matt.m (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey Mark,

We could call it the "Broken Down Amigos" it is all good my sword weilding friend.



Sukerkin said:


> Keep on fighting it chaps. It's only when you stop that you lose.
> 
> I know that sounds trite and a bit fortune cookie, 'feel good' wisdom. But I've been through my share of very long term injury and pain and I found that if I started to 'give up' it hurt twice as bad.
> 
> ...


----------

